# Texas Outbacker Rally



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

New information. 

Rally dates confirmed for Friday, October 16 arrival. Departure is Sunday October 18, 2009.

Call the KOA at *1-800-562-0796 *to make your reservation for "*The Texas Outbacker Rally*".

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We feel the 2nd weekend would be best for us with the 3rd weekend as an alternate.

Micah


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

what month?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

October!

-CC


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Weekend of Oct 16, 17 and 18 works for us... I already have vacation time scheduled then.

Bryan


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

can't do the 1st or 2nd weekend.

Man, I guess this commits us to our first Outbackers rally!

Anyone else have kiddos that mine can play with? (DD - 4 and a DS - 3, and the rascal DD-10 months)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It looks like the majority opt for the 16th-18th.

I'll contact the KOA and firm up some sites tomorrow and post the information.

Keep your eyes posted here for additional information.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

TexanThompsons said:


> can't do the 1st or 2nd weekend.
> 
> Man, I guess this commits us to our first Outbackers rally!
> 
> Anyone else have kiddos that mine can play with? (DD - 4 and a DS - 3, and the rascal DD-10 months)


We have twin boys that will be 2 1/2 in Oct... I cant keep up with them so maybe your 3 & 4 yr olds will be able to! 
We always have a handful of kids at the rallies!
look forward to meeting ya.

Bryan


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bryan! Now just have to get my DW to liken up to the idea of spending some of our camping time with strangers. I'm definitely the outgoing one!

Keep us posted on progress. BTW, is that KOA full hookup?

Not to second guess your planning by any means, but have any of you guys stayed at the Fredricksburg RV park? Looks nice enough but we've never actually stayed there. We've always stayed at the Guadalupe River RV resort in Kerrville.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

After you get everything set up I will call and see what kind of cancellation policy they would have for medical reasons. Curtis is a little nervous that I might pop a baby out at the rally or something.







Don't know why..... LOL! Seriously though my doctor may/may not let me travel at that point depending on how things are going. I really hope we can go!

Texan Thompsons - We have a 6 year old and a 16 month old that would be more than happy to play with your kiddos. And tell your wife that we are all normal everyday people. (for the most part anyways)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I might pop a baby out at the rally or something.


Heck, Bryan's a fireman. Surely he knows how to deliver a baby!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

New information posted in post #1.



> Rally dates confirmed for Friday, October 16 arrival. Departure is Sunday October 18, 2009.
> 
> Call the KOA at 1-800-562-0796 to make your reservation for "The Texas Outbacker Rally".
> 
> Mark


Make your reservation ASAP to get on the list.

Hope to see you there!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Texan Thompsons, The Fredricksburg KOA is full hookups and our Fall Rally has been there the last two years, so I guess we do like it. Hope to see yall there.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to add, this is trade day weekend. Hundreds of vendors just down the road; just like last year.

My reservations are in! We'll arrive on Friday about noon; depart Sunday morning.

I'm thinking we have more than ten, so get your reservations in EARLY!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Judy and I have made our reservations. See everyone in October, if not before.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Rob! Now if everybody _else_ will get on the stick and take care of business..... hint, hint....

Mark

Attending:
mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I guess while we are giving hints, I would like to invite all the newer Outbackers around the great state of Texas to join us this Fall ! Read Mark's Post #1 for details. 

Rob


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Working with the DW to make sure our schedule fits!

That and working on getting a new TV!!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark,

We called tonight to make reservations and had to leave a message for them to return our call. We will be arriving Thursday and leaving out on Sunday morning.

Steve and Mary


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We are just off of 10 days in Corpus and will talk to the wife tomorrow. Been trying to get to a rally for several years, this might be the one...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Steve,

Great news. Be good to see you you and Mary again.

Jared,

I hope y'all can make it!

Mark

*Attending*:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark,

We confirmed our reservations today! Just let us know what we need to bring for the potluck.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

It doesn't look like we will be able to make it between Gary's schedule and the boys in school. We had so much fun in San Antonio I was really hoping we would be able to make it. Thanks to everyone for the help with the A/C. We were so thankful to have it when we hit Medina Lake and the truck temp read 111 but the bedroom stayed cool.

Michelle


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > I might pop a baby out at the rally or something.
> 
> 
> Heck, Bryan's a fireman. Surely he knows how to deliver a baby!
> ...


Uhhhhhhhhhh... Been there, Done that... I'll be off work when I am down there but I can always make exceptions for a fellow Outbacker! but the bill for 'baby delivery while off duty' will be pretty high!









Our reservations are made.. We will pull in later Friday and leave out Sunday.

See everyone soon!

Bryan


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey friends,

My father is in serious condidtion in ICU... please add him to your prayer list.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Laura,

Hope your father is doing better. Y'all are on our minds.

Mark & Tish


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, add us to the list. Three adults, two kids (well, I'll probably act like a kid).


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We put in on the calendar. Will have the check the work schedule next week to confirm that there is nothing critical going on. Also hope to have completed our TT upgrade.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kevin,

Great! Glad y'all can make it.

Jared,

Hope you guys are able to come. It'll be great meeting you.

OK, the rest of you guys, get those reservations in!

Mark

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends
proffsionl
Not Yet (hopeful)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A little chuckle...

Not Yet but hopefull


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, don't wait until the last minute. Get those reservations in early!

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> A little chuckle...
> 
> Not Yet but hopefull


One of these days I will change my screen name, but NOT YET


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

mswalt said:


> Hey, guys, don't wait until the last minute. Get those reservations in early!
> 
> Mark


OK, as you can all tell I am a Newbie. I have NO idea what you all do at a Texas Outbacker Rally! I've heard about a potluck and that's about all. I'm interested in knowing what all goes on. Would love to talk DH into going to this one but I'm sure it'll have to wait till next year.









Helen


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Helen,

Mainly, we sit around and visit with each other. We usually have a potluck, swap stories, take pictures, tour each other's trailers (especially the newbies), and HAVE FUN.

This is a great bunch of people and we love to get together. We usually meet here in Texas two or three times a year so I guess we like each other!

Hope you can join us. Why not this year? October is still a couple months away so there's plenty of time to get your act together and make it to Fredericksburg.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Helen, Don't know what part of TEXAS yall are from, but we would like you to consider joining us this fall in Fredericksburg. We always like to meet new families... Robert


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Howdy Fellow Outbackers,

The Braziels are alive and well. Guess what we have an open weekend in October and it is the 16-18!!!!! I called just a few minutes ago and booked our site. We have been very busy with Horse Shows and look forward to seeing everyone back at the site of the First Texas Rally. The DW and myself just came back from a week without kids at Horshoe Bay. The Outback stayed home but we still had a great time. We visited many of the Wineries in the Fredericksburg area and we cannot wait to show all our Outbacker friends our favorite.

Until then stay cool!!!!!!!
















kbrazieltx


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Guess what we have an open weekend in October and it is the 16-18!!!!! I called just a few minutes ago and booked our site.


Way to go, Ken! We'll be glad to see you and Carol Ann again!

See you there.

Mark

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends
proffsionl
kbrazieltx
Not Yet (hopeful)


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

kbrazielTx said:


> We visited many of the Wineries in the Fredericksburg area and we cannot wait to show all our Outbacker friends our favorite.
> 
> kbrazieltx


Ken,

Does this mean you are bringing the wine?????? hahaha

It will be great to see you guys again!

Bryan


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> We visited many of the Wineries in the Fredericksburg area and we cannot wait to show all our Outbacker friends our favorite.
> 
> kbrazieltx


Ken,

Does this mean you are bringing the wine?????? hahaha

It will be great to see you guys again!

Bryan
[/quote]

Yes but we only share the Walmart stuff.

Ken


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends
proffsionl
kbrazieltx
Not Yet (??)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

"Secret" booking by Ghosty adds to our total.

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends
proffsionl
kbrazieltx
Ghosty
Not Yet (??)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I am working on making our reservations. Haven't made it official yet as I have only been able to leave a message and haven't talked to a warm body. This time around it appears that it will be 4 adults and 2 kids. Curtis' Mom, Alyce, and his Aunt, Gloria, will be attending with us. And yes, we will ALL be in the 23rs









Micah


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not so secret anymore


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I am working on making our reservations. Haven't made it official yet as I have only been able to leave a message and haven't talked to a warm body. This time around it appears that it will be 4 adults and 2 kids. Curtis' Mom, Alyce, and his Aunt, Gloria, will be attending with us. And yes, we will ALL be in the 23rs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are 'official' now!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I am working on making our reservations. Haven't made it official yet as I have only been able to leave a message and haven't talked to a warm body. This time around it appears that it will be 4 adults and 2 kids. Curtis' Mom, Alyce, and his Aunt, Gloria, will be attending with us. And yes, we will ALL be in the 23rs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here -- but i did talk to a warm body who took all my info and then said that she had to give it to some girl named Anna that only worked every other day who was the only one that knew how to use the Credit Card machione ... warm fuzzy feeling ... NOT!!! .. will call tomorrow to confirm...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Updated attednees:

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends
proffsionl
kbrazieltx
Ghosty
collinsfam_tx
Not Yet (??)


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

It looks as if we might be able to attend. We'll know for certain Monday or Tuesday. Question: are there still sites available for the Outbackers?


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

RLP14 said:


> It looks as if we might be able to attend. We'll know for certain Monday or Tuesday. Question: are there still sites available for the Outbackers?


There are probably still sites available. Look at POST #12 of this thread and call as soon as you can. We look forward to meeting you at the Rally...

Robert


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got our confirmation email. We will be joining you all for the rally.
Helen


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I just got our confirmation email. We will be joining you all for the rally.


Way to go! Look forward to meeting y'all.

Mark

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends
proffsionl
kbrazieltx
Ghosty
collinsfam_tx
RLP14
(Not Yet??)


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Helen,

Glad to see you and Richard will be able to make the Fall Rally! See ya in Fredricksburg!

Bryan


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

With all the craziness







going around here, I had totally forgotten about the rally (Dad just got out of the hospital last week). I will call tomorrow and make our reservations!! Count us in and pray for some cooler weather!!! (2 adults)

Happy camping to all!!


----------



## Gary and Peg (Jan 20, 2008)

We just made our reservations at the KOA today.

Let us know if we need to do anything else, we're newbies!

Gary and Peg


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Gary and Peg said:


> We just made our reservations at the KOA today.
> 
> Let us know if we need to do anything else, we're newbies!
> 
> Gary and Peg


You definitely need to get ready to have fun







We look forward to meeting you all at the Rally!

-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We just made our reservations at the KOA today.
> 
> Let us know if we need to do anything else, we're newbies!
> 
> Gary and Peg


You definitely need to get ready to have fun







We look forward to meeting you all at the Rally!

-CC
[/quote]

Great! More Outbackers! We look forward to meeting y'all.

We'll letyou know more about it as the time draws closer. We usually bring a side dish for a potluck on Saturday night and take a small donation for getting the main entree (meat).

Mark

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends
proffsionl
kbrazieltx
Ghosty
collinsfam_tx
RLP14
outtahere
Gary & Peg
(Not Yet??)


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

This is getting to really look like a Texas Outback Rally now ! We can't wait to see everyone and meet the new attendees.
Rob


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Gary and Peg,

Glad you are going to be able to make the rally! Look forward to meeting you.

What part of Texas are you from????

Bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, if I counted right, and everyone shows up that is reserved, this will be our largest number yet! I count 11 trailers (12 if Not Yet) makes it.

See everyone next month!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Hey, guys, if I counted right, and everyone shows up that is reserved, this will be our largest number yet! I count 11 trailers (12 if Not Yet) makes it.
> 
> See everyone next month!
> 
> Mark


That is what mean Mark, "THIS IS GETTING TO LOOK LIKE A REAL TEXAS RALLY." I believe this will be our largest group.

See everyone next month !

Robert


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Rally is going to be here before we know it... any thoughts on the potluck? Cranky Franks? I am up for ordering and picking up....

Let's start the head count... including yourselfs and kiddos...and your side dish...

That is.. if everyone is cool with Cranky Franks...BTW for the new attendees.... Cranky Franks is BBQ... and might I say, very good BBQ

Outtahere (Glenn and Laura) 2 adults... dish to be announced


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Cranky Frank's was what I was figuring on, too. It's fine with me.

For the "newbies" we usually take up a donation evenly divided by the number of trailers to pay for the meat (usually comes out to about $10-$15 per trailer). We all bring a side dish of our choice. Makes it a little easier to manage.

Thanks, Laura.

See y'all there.

Mark (2 adults)


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We are looking forward to the rally!!









RLP14 (Richard, Helen, 3 boyz, 13, 4, 2)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

3 Adults. 1 (very) pregnant lady. 2 kids.

All in a 23RS. YEAH!!!

-CC


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

CRANKY FRANK'S sounds good to Judy and I.

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS - 2 Adults - side dish to be announce later

Robert


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

2 Adults and 2 Little Dudes for us!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Just 2 adults for us...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I think you all know what we are bringing for our side dish. I seem to recall someone telling me that if we don't bring the stuffed jalapenos that we might as well not come? So of course we will bring that (besides I can fix it up while sitting 90% of the time) and we will bring pinto beans. That shouldn't be too hard on my pregnant self.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

2 adults.. 2 kids ...

Just figure out EXACTLY what you think we will need and then DIVIDE the order in HALF .... thats what we did last time and still had too much ... we have soooo many sides that usually we have way tooooo much meat and stuff left over so lets try to learn from our 15 previous times out -- LOL --


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey all ......

Y'all got room for a couple of sob's? We were planning a Colorado trip for that week, but have decided to stay closer to home and spend the week in Kerrville. We figured we would stop in Fredricksburg for the weekend on the way and enjoy some OB fellowship.

I called today for reservations- I should hear back tomorrow, but they didn't seem to think it would be a problem.

Count on Becky and I- we will bring our wrecking crew ( now up to three monsters, but they won't be eating)

We are really looking forward to seeing all of you.









Let us know what we need to bring.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Brad, glad you can make it! We look forward to seing y'all.

Mark

Attending:
mswalt
Rob Judy Outbackers
Steve McNeil 
Texas Friends
proffsionl
kbrazieltx
Ghosty
collinsfam_tx
RLP14
outtahere
Gary & Peg
Bradnbecca


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Just got the official word from KOA. We are in. We will be in around noon on Friday. Can't wait to see you guys again and suck up some of those jalepenos!!!!

The barbeque is fine with us, also.

Now I just have to get Geico up off their lizard butts so we can get out trailer fixed by then. Have an appointment with the adjuster and the repair shop tomorrow.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Just got the official word from KOA. We are in.


See everyone there!

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Outback Steve (the trailer) has moved to Austin..... I encouraged the new owners to sign up on Outbackers and to come to the rally. Be nice!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Outback Steve (the trailer) has moved to Austin..... I encouraged the new owners to sign up on Outbackers and to come to the rally. Be nice!!!!


And I am sure you told them just how great a time they'd have, right? With some of the finest people they'd ever care to meet, right?

Too bad y'all can't make it, too.

Oh, and congrats on selling the trailer.

Mark


----------



## Gary and Peg (Jan 20, 2008)

2 Adults

BBQ sounds good to us. Thinking about Pasta Salad for side dish. Anyone else bringing Pasta Salad? Don't want to duplicate.

Gary and Peg


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You want to bring pasta salad, you bring pasta salad. I don't see anyone else signed up for that--you're the first one--so bring it on!

Looking forward to meeting you.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Attending:
mswalt 2 adults
Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
Steve McNeil 2 adults
Texas Friends 2 adults 2 children
proffsionl 2 adults
kbrazieltx 2 adults 2 children
Ghosty 2 adults 2 children
collinsfam_tx 3 adults 2 children
RLP14 2 adults 3 children
outtahere 2 adults
Gary & Peg 2 adults
Bradnbecca 2 adults


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Attending:
> mswalt 2 adults
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
> Steve McNeil 2 adults
> ...


I believe Brad and Rebecca'a three children are the four-legged kind.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Attending:
> mswalt 2 adults
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
> Steve McNeil 2 adults
> ...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Attending:
> mswalt 2 adults
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
> Steve McNeil 2 adults
> ...


[/quote]

If you would, change ours to 4 adults and 2 children. Curtis' Mom, Alyce, and Aunt, Glory, will both be joining us. Thanks!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Attending:
> mswalt 2 adults
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
> Steve McNeil 2 adults
> ...


[/quote]

I think we may be about to set a record attendance. That is great!!!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Attending:
> mswalt 2 adults
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
> Steve McNeil 2 adults
> ...


[/quote]

I think we may be about to set a record attendance. That is great!!!
[/quote]

Yeah...with a record number of SOBs!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Haha! Think we will confuse the person working the counter when the 'Texas Outbackers' check in and only 4 or so of us have 'Outback' on our trailers? 
We are getting excited! Only a couple more weeks and we will be there!


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

proffsionl said:


> Attending:
> mswalt 2 adults
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
> Steve McNeil 2 adults
> ...


[/quote]

WOW... I am counting 26 adults and 11 kiddos.... so I am thinking, I will place the order at Cranky Franks for 25 adults.. comments please?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Hey, guys, if I counted right, and everyone shows up that is reserved, this will be our largest number yet! I count 11 trailers (12 if Not Yet) makes it.
> 
> See everyone next month!
> 
> Mark


Kids have a scout function that weekend so we will not make it. Plus the TT will be n for maintenance for a while.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

For anyone who is interested - The weekend we are going to be in Fredricksburg there is some sort of shopping discount thing going on. Here is the information I pulled from the website:

October 16-17 Texas 4 Step - Shop . Wine . Dine . & Stay
Register to receive 15% off participating retailers. You will get a savings card and a special shopping bag as well. Call: 1-888-997-3600 or 1-830-997-6523 to register.

Apparently it is free to sign up. We (Alyce, Glory, and myself) are signed up. When you arrive you go and pick up your discount pass and bag and that is it.

-Micah


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, looks like we will not be able to attend. Too much going on at work and I can't take off like I had planned. Hopefully, we can get down to Fredericksburg sometime. We really wanted to be there for the rally and to see the area.

Have a great time!!

Steve and Mary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jared and Steve,

Sorry y'all can't make it. Maybe some other time.

Latest headcount is:

mswalt 2 adults
Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
Texas Friends 2 adults 2 children
proffsionl 2 adults
kbrazieltx 2 adults 2 children
Ghosty 2 adults 2 children
collinsfam_tx 4 adults 2 children Pinto Beans and the AWESOME stuffed Jalepenos
RLP14 2 adults 3 children
outtahere 2 adults Plastic ware/ plates / cups.... dessert
Gary & Peg 2 adults Pasta
Bradnbecca 2 adults



> WOW... I am counting 26 adults and 11 kiddos.... so I am thinking, I will place the order at Cranky Franks for 25 adults.. comments please? See y'all there!


Laura, I'd think about 20 adults would probably do it. Just a thought.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay, placing the order on Friday for 20 adults...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OuttaHere said:


> Okay, placing the order on Friday for 20 adults...


Make sure you let each of us know how much we need to pay!

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Okay, placing the order on Friday for 20 adults...


Make sure you let each of us know how much we need to pay!

See y'all there.

Mark
[/quote]

And even at 20 I think we will still have a ton left over ....







But then again we can have great breakfast burritos at Marks trailer Sunday morning...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Okay, placing the order on Friday for 20 adults...


Make sure you let each of us know how much we need to pay!

See y'all there.

Mark
[/quote]

And even at 20 I think we will still have a ton left over ....







But then again we can have great breakfast burritos at Marks trailer Sunday morning...
[/quote]

Yep......be the last time for a morning burrito in the Outback.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Okay, placing the order on Friday for 20 adults...


Make sure you let each of us know how much we need to pay!

See y'all there.

Mark
[/quote]

And even at 20 I think we will still have a ton left over ....







But then again we can have great breakfast burritos at Marks trailer Sunday morning...
[/quote]

Yep......be the last time for a morning burrito in the Outback.

Mark
[/quote]

Order is placed... It will be $10.00 a trailer...


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, so Terri will make her "secret ingredient" chili (since it's cooling down out there). See y'all this weekend!!!!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Good googly moogly..... ITS THIS WEEKEND! Times flies when you are haveing fun!

Have we started an 'official' list of side dishes we are bringing???

Bryan


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is what Mark had. I added the Chili to the list.

mswalt 2 adults
Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
Texas Friends 2 adults 2 children
proffsionl 2 adults Chili
kbrazieltx 2 adults 2 children
Ghosty 2 adults 2 children
collinsfam_tx 4 adults 2 children Pinto Beans and the AWESOME stuffed Jalepenos
RLP14 2 adults 3 children
outtahere 2 adults Plastic ware/ plates / cups.... dessert
Gary & Peg 2 adults Pasta
Bradnbecca 2 adults


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Man for some reason i am really looking forward to this weekend... its been a rough last three months at work.... Karen said she will let me know what we are bringing a little later... maybe some gold ole' BBQ Beans ....


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Here is what Mark had. I added the Chili to the list.
> 
> mswalt 2 adults
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
> ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

RLP14 said:


> Here is what Mark had. I added the Chili to the list.
> 
> mswalt 2 adults and one almost-adult - Sheet cake
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Here is what Mark had. I added the Chili to the list.
> 
> mswalt 2 adults and one almost-adult - Sheet cake
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults - Potato Salad
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Put us down for some Guacamole chips and another side! Unless anyone else has a suggestion as to what we should bring. For some reason I am out of ideas! There are a million under the sky but can't think of one! As far as delivering a baby....Bryan says "I don't know nothing bout livering no babies"...Hahahaha! LOL!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Just an FYI, we're heading out tomorrow (Thursday). We'll keep an eye on the campground for ya!


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

proffsionl said:


> Just an FYI, we're heading out tomorrow (Thursday). We'll keep an eye on the campground for ya!


We're rolling out tomorrow morning too! If all goes well we should be there mid to late afternoon. See ya there!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are rolling out tomorrow after work and pulling down to Eden, TX where we will overnight at what is becoming our traditional "overnight RV park on the way to a TX Rally" place. We will see everyone Friday morning when we get to Fredericksburg!

-CC


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Put us down for Baked Beans and some other stuff... (have no idea what the other stuff is at this time ).. but the Beans for sure...

see you guys late friday afternoon...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Texas Friends said:


> Put us down for some Guacamole chips and another side! Unless anyone else has a suggestion as to what we should bring. For some reason I am out of ideas! There are a million under the sky but can't think of one! As far as delivering a baby....Bryan says "I don't know nothing bout livering no babies"...Hahahaha! LOL!


Tell him not to worry, I am going to the doctor first thing in the morning. If there are any of the slightest signs that this little guy might be arriving in the next 4 days he won't let us go







And it is also okay cause to date I have delivered two! My own two! LOL


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Here is what Mark had. I added the Chili to the list.
> 
> mswalt 2 adults and one almost-adult - Sheet cake
> Rob & Judy Outbackers 2 adults - Potato Salad
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We are still bringing the guacamole and chips but add FRIED GREEN BEANS as a side dish for the dinner

Bryan


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Arrived 1 day early due to work in the area. Profesinl just pulled in and when I get done with some work I will be assuming the position in my easy chair. Wife and kids will be here tomorrow. By the way we had enough prime rib left over from a work realted trip that we can slap them on the grill for some really great steaks.

I will keep everyone updated as folks arrive.

Safe Travels.

Ken


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ken, glad you're getting everything set up for us! Keep the steaks hot. We should get there sometime around 1PM tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We have arrived in Fredericksburg! It looks as if we are the third of the Outbackers to get here. 
I'll post some pictures on our Outbackers picture site as soon as that site is back to accepting uploads (which it isn't right now for some reason).

Richard, Helen and the three boys!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep, we're here...already said hi to Ken and Richard (RLP 14). The front just blew in a bit ago and the air is drying out nicely. Heading to the Cotton Gin for dinner and then back to the trailer for a nice evening.

See y'all tomorrow!!!


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good Morning from Fredericksburg, TX and the Fall Outbacker's Rally! 
I had to post a picture (here's a link to the picture) of Ken (kbrazieTX) providing breakfast to some
of the campground inhabitants.

A moment before the picture was taken, these birds were inspecting/cleaning Ken's bumper of 
any insect remains.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

RLP14 said:


> We have arrived in Fredericksburg! It looks as if we are the third of the Outbackers to get here.
> I'll post some pictures on our Outbackers picture site as soon as that site is back to accepting uploads (which it isn't right now for some reason).
> 
> Richard, Helen and the three boys!


Pictures are up now. Here's the link....Fredericksburg Fall Rally


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow with the wonderful cold front that blew in you all will have a great weekend. What a time to have the TT in the shop. Maybe in the spring...


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Here are our photos from the rally...

Fredericksburg Rally 2009 pics

We had a great time!!! Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Got home, unpacked, first load of laundry in the washer.

Now, relax......

We had a great time, as usual! This is one great bunch of people. Met two new families, RLP and Gary & Peg. Sure enjoyed them joining our rally and look forward to having them join us again.

This was the last trip for mswalt's Sydney. Next trip will be in the new Cardinal! Looking forward to being an SOB. Of course, several people at this last rally told me I was already considered an SOB anyway!

Anyway--we look forward to the next rally.

I'll let y'all know when we take our shakedown trip with the new fiver!

Thanks for coming, y'all!!

Mark and Tish

BTW, great pictures, Richard and Kevin.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We're back home safe and sound from a most enjoyable rally!

Thanks to everyone who made it happen. Hats off to all the new friends we
made! What a great bunch of people. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!

Here's the pictures we took of the event....well, 32 of the 130+. The best of 
the pictures. There's a place to the right of the pictures that anyone can leave comments...corrections or otherwise.
Feel free to use the feature.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We just got home safe and sound! Thanks to everyone for a GREAT time!!! We are already looking forward to the next Rally









Curtis, Micah and the whole crew!

-CC


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

What a great weekend. Enjoyed seeing everyone again and meeting RPL and the gang and Gary & Peg. And catching up on a lot of much needed sleep. Looking forward to the next get together for spring break. And it was perfect sleeping weather, and I know I did A LOT of that!!

I know it's early, but if everyone will send me your spring break dates... I can stop off at Pecan Park and secure that prime spot on the last row... my email is [email protected] pls put in the subject line Spring break, so if it goes to spam mail, I will make sure I check it first before I delete it.

Take care all...

Laura


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Was someone headed south on 59 in Kingwood at noon on Sunday. I saw an Outback but didn't see the TV.

Michelle


----------



## Gary and Peg (Jan 20, 2008)

We had a great time and enjoyed meeting a fabulous group of people! We immediately felt welcome and part of the group. We are looking forward to the next rally and seeing all our new friends again.


----------

